# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  بردارهای هم صفحه

## Phenotype_2

روشی ک کتاب درسی برای ازمون هم-صفحه بودن سه بردار گسترش داده اینکه سه بردار هم-صفحن اگه و فقط اگه a.bxc=0 باشه.
(این روش نوشتن ضرب سگانه اسکالر، ابهامی ایجاد نمیکنه؛ موقعیت پرانتر مشخصه)

مثال 7 صفحه 32 کتاب درسی، هم صفحه بودن سه بردار
 2 3 1-، 1 1- 3، 1 9 11- (مولفه های بردار رو از راست ب چپ بخونین) با محاسبه ضرب سگانه اسکالر انجام داده
■
بطور شهودی قابل کرده ک سه بردار هم-صفحه ن اگر و فقط یکی ترکیب خطی ای از دو تای دیگه باشه (چرا؟) فرض کنیم r و s ضرایب این ترکیب خطی باشن. در این صورت 
2r + s = 1 (دو و یک مولف اول دو بردار اول هستن)
3r - s = 9 (سه و منفی یک، مولف دوم دو بردار اول هستن)
اول r و s رو پیدا میکنیم.
اگه این دو رابطه رو با هم جمع کنیم r=2 و با جانشینی این مقدار در یکی از معادلات s=-3 بدست میاد. اما دو برابر بردار اول، منفی سه برابر بردار دوم، مولفه سوم بردار سوم رو 11- بدست میده ک با مولف سوم بردار سوم بیان شده ده در صورت مسله برابره.
پس سه بردار هم صفحن.

چکار کردیم؟ دستگاه دو معادله دو مجهولی با ظرایب مولفه های دو بردار ساختیم و حلش کردیم. بعدش برابر بودن مولفه سوم رو امتحان کردیم. 

ساده تر از محاسبه ضرب سه گانه اسکالر نبود؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

اندازه a×b رو هم میشه بدون محاسبه مولفه های a×b محاسبه کرد.
مربع اندازه a×b + مربع a.b = مربع حالصضرب اندازه دو بردار. این سریعتر از محاسبه اندازه a×b از روی مولفه هاش عمل میکنه.


ممنون ک وقت گزاشتین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

این کدهای رنگی ممکنه ب درک بهتر روش کمک کنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

و اگه همین ایده وجود r و s رو برای حل این مسله

بکار ببیریم میشه:

ک بازم ضرب خارجکی انجام ندادیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

اگه P نقطه دلخاهی بر خط گزرنده از نفطه P0 و موازی/همراستا با بردار u باشه در این صورت P0P×u=O(معادله برداری خط)  ک O بردار صفره. اگه Q نقطه دلخاهی باشه در این صورت P0Q×u=u1 ک |u1|/|u| فاصله Q از خطه.

اگه P نقطه دلخاهی بر صفحه گزرنده از P0 و عمود بر بردار n باشه در این صورتP0P.n=0 (معادله برداری صفحه)اگه Q نقطه دلخاهی باشه در این صورت P0Q.n=n1 ک |n1|/|n| فاصله Q از صفحه س.

شباهتا رو!!

----------


## Phenotype_2

اندازه هایی ک نوشتم اضلاع دو سه گوش راست و متشابه با وترهای 'x و 'y هستن. مثلث بالایی  ب 'y اشاره میکنه و پایینی ب 'x. این دو سه گوش همه چیزو ساده تر میکنن در دوران محورها ب ویژه در بخاطر سپردن رابطه x و y با 'x و 'y و teta. اینجا الفا نقشی نداره و سینوس و کوسینوس مجموع دو کمان هم بسط داده نمیشن(کی میره این همه راهو!)

----------


## Phenotype_2

ب نظر شما درست میگه ک اون نقطه در دستگاه جدید مختصات طولانیه رو داره؟ خیر درست نیست. مختصات طولانیه، در واقه مختصات اون نقطه در خود دستگاه قدیمه ک برحسب زاویه دوران و مختصات جدید نقطه نوشته شده. مختصات اون نقطه در دستگاه جدید ('x,'y) ن اون طولانیه. اون طولانیه خود (x,y) هستش.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------

